# WOC Miami some Phragmipedium



## ORG (Jan 21, 2008)

Dear Slipperfriends.
also when it was not allowed to visit the Exhibition at the WOC as a registrant I could make some pictures of interesting Phragmipedium

Here _Phragmipedium kovachii_ 'Jewel' in the exhibition of Peruflora






_Phrag_. Cape Sunset - Eric Young X _schlimii_





_Phrag_. Suzanne Decker - kovachii X Cape Sunset





Phrag. Allison Strohm - _kovachii _X Living Fire





Phrag. Haley Decker - _kovachii _X St. Ouen





But also a very nice Paphiopedilum hybrid
Paph. Dick Wagner - _bellatulum _X x_fanaticum_






With best greetings

Olaf


----------



## paphioland (Jan 21, 2008)

thank you for the pics


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 21, 2008)

I love those Suzanne Deckers! 
Thanks for posting!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2008)

OLAF - Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! 
Did the Cape Sunsets really have that much yellow in them?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2008)

2 Days!!! :crazy: That Paph. Dick Wagner looks like a Paph Kevin Porter. I can't say I'm a fan of the toothiness of the Phrag Cape Sunset's lateral petals but the color is interesting. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Candace (Jan 21, 2008)

I've got a Dick Wagner that I hope turns out as dark. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Org -- very interesting.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot of giving us a bit of WOC-atmosphere. Jean


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 22, 2008)

:clap::clap:very pretty:drool::drool:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 22, 2008)

Olaf,

Thank you for sharing your photos.

MfG,

Rob


----------



## ORG (Jan 22, 2008)

A bad news today.
during the judging session the flower of Phrag kovachii falls down. But it get a blue ribbon.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh....dear. How typical for a Phrag. at a show!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2008)

At least it was open long enough for the judges to see it.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 22, 2008)

ORG said:


> A bad news today.
> during the judging session the flower of Phrag kovachii falls down. But it get a blue ribbon.
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



Beat me to it Olaf! My heart broke a little bit when I saw it lying there, still beatiful though, and absolutely huge when comparing it to pre-kovachii stuffs, and even against any of the hybrids. It seems that if money is to be spent on kovachii hybrids itll be in the next generations, though that was kinda expected. It was too far into the display to get a good picture, Im glad you got one!


----------



## ORG (Jan 22, 2008)

Now here some more _Phragmipedium _from the WOC

At first the bad picture with the fallen flower of _kovachii_






Then an exceptional group of peruvián _bessae_










Then _Phrag_. Fritz Schomburg - _besseae _X _kovachii_






_Phragmipedium _Sorel Point - Grouville X _besseae _






and finally Phrag. China Dragon - Grande X _besseae_




Best greetings 

Olaf


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks again Olaf; So your kovatchii pictures, esp. the 1st one, have become something of a rarity!! Jean


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw that one of the display! Wow! I knew the WOC would be a show way way too big for me to even think about showing in for now but my oh my....now I understand! I will have to be a professional grower before I attempt a slot for a display in that show! Holy cow! 

Beautiful pictures though. If you have more I know we would all like to see them.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 23, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> I think my jaw hit the floor when I saw that one of the display! Wow! I knew the WOC would be a show way way too big for me to even think about showing in for now but my oh my....now I understand! I will have to be a professional grower before I attempt a slot for a display in that show! Holy cow! Bluefirepegasus



NOT TRUE! Garland proved it with his best in class Larry Heuer!


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> NOT TRUE! Garland proved it with his best in class Larry Heuer!



Definitely not true - exhibiting is a great way to learn! (Clerking is an even better way, in my opinion!)


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 23, 2008)

very nice flowers and photos


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2008)

I wish my garden looked like that!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Yay besseae/kovachii hybrids! My foto of the fallen Pk flower is a little more purple than yours. It was the first ime I've seen Pk in person and unlike some others I think it is purple. At least I got a chance to pick up the Pk and hybrids.  I hope you get a chance to post some fotos from all the Art upstairs. It's fantastic.


----------



## Paphs_in_Rocks (Jan 25, 2008)

*Heather is right*



Heather said:


> Definitely not true - exhibiting is a great way to learn! (Clerking is an even better way, in my opinion!)



This is the best advice you can get. Exhibiting is the best way to learn how to do things better. Clerking for the judges at shows really helps you to learn what judges are looking for also. The first year I exhibited I didn't win anything all year, but by the next year I was winning ribbons at AOS judged shows.


----------

